# Torch vs. Soft Flame Butane Lighters



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

When you search for Cigar Lighters what you find are pretty much all butane torches. How are they better than common (really cheap) Bic soft flame lighters?


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of your well made torches will light your stogie in the middle of a hurricane and not lose a beat, where with a bic it is a PITA to get a good light with even a small breeze


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

First off Bic uses lighter fuel and not butane so those lighters will impart a taste to your cigar. As far as if one is better than the other, it's just personal preference. I would recommend that you go to your B&M and look at the different lighters they have available and hold them, test them out so you can get a feel for them. 

Just remember that if you get a 2 or 3 torch lighter, that they do tend to get pretty hot. Thats just something to consider.

My recommendation would be to look at something from Xikar. Their lighters offer lifetime warranties and their prices are pretty good. Best of luck!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

The other thing I was told is that the torch style lighters don't infuse any fuel flavors into the cigar as you're lighting it and the soft flame style lighters can.

Then you'll get the traditionalists who say you should only light a cigar with a wooden match!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

rudeJARHEAD said:


> Most of your well made torches will light your stogie in the middle of a hurricane and not lose a beat, where with a bic it is a PITA to get a good light with even a small breeze


Good point. I've been smoking indoors so far.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> First off Bic uses lighter fuel and not butane so those lighters will impart a taste to your cigar. As far as if one is better than the other, it's just personal preference. I would recommend that you go to your B&M and look at the different lighters they have available and hold them, test them out so you can get a feel for them.
> 
> Just remember that if you get a 2 or 3 torch lighter, that they do tend to get pretty hot. Thats just something to consider.
> 
> My recommendation would be to look at something from Xikar. Their lighters offer lifetime warranties and their prices are pretty good. Best of luck!


My mistake. I thought Bic lighters were butane.

I was asking out of curiosity. I several butane torches that I use.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

> The other thing I was told is that the torch style lighters don't infuse any fuel flavors into the cigar as you're lighting it and the soft flame style lighters can.


You are safe using any type of butane lighter despite if it is a soft flame or torch. Albeit most soft flame lighter that you come by (zippo's for example) use oil and thats the stuff that will mess up the taste of a cigar.

Another thing to remember is to use high quality butane. It will be best for the health of your lighter. 3x refined is good. Vector makes 5x refined and thats even better.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> First off Bic uses lighter fuel and not butane so those lighters will impart a taste to your cigar. As far as if one is better than the other, it's just personal preference. I would recommend that you go to your B&M and look at the different lighters they have available and hold them, test them out so you can get a feel for them.
> 
> Just remember that if you get a 2 or 3 torch lighter, that they do tend to get pretty hot. Thats just something to consider.
> 
> My recommendation would be to look at something from Xikar. Their lighters offer lifetime warranties and their prices are pretty good. Best of luck!


Actually Brandon, Bic Lighters are filled with butane fuel.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Will only use my ronson when at home, and have had no problems with them or the ronson butane I put in them. I travel a lot and carry on my bag. I can get a bic through security but not a torch. So I use the bic to smoke outside the hotel sometimes


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

go with the torch, they are 10x better for touch ups and relights. i love my crossover from xikar


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

friz said:


> I travel a lot and carry on my bag. I can get a bic through security but not a torch.


I had a really nice torch lighter in my pocket going through airport security (forgot I had it in my pocket). Of course they wouldn't let me through and I was in a hurry. I just told them to toss it. I was pretty bummed about it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If I am indoors smoking I use my soft flame just because I enjoy using it. Outside I use torch 90% of the time, because just a little wind makes a soft flame hard to use on a cigar.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

My preference is soft flame but sometimes you just gotta use a torch.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

In my experence I get better results with a torch. It just seems more accurate to me if that makes any sence.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I find that I can light a cigar much better with a torch. Touch-ups are easier also with a torch in my opinion. Just don't put the flame right up to the foot. Use the heat, not the flame.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a lighter that has a soft flame as well as a torch and I prefer a soft flame when I light. As was said above there are times when you have to go with a torch so the lighter I have is perfect.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I use and prefer a torch just for plain convenience. It's much easier to light, & ecspecially more useful to touch up my stick.
They're are plenty of butane soft flame lighters to choose from, but it just a matter of personal preference Jenady.

I will say there is that classy aspect of a _*high quality*_ butane soft flame lighter that alot of torches just can't replicate. Davidoff, S.T. Dupont, Dunhill, I. M. Corona are just some examples.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I started using a Ronson torch in January, and it is great. The best part is when the wind is up, (like everyday here,) you don't have to fight with it to stay lit. I love my little Ronson, and I won't use a regular BIC


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a torch because i light my cigar before i cut it and a soft flame won't light without puffing.


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I use a torch because i light my cigar before i cut it and a soft flame won't light without puffing.


Just out of curiousity, what is the benefit of that?


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

AMHero said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the benefit of that?


It is suppose to keep a chimney effect from setting up and having bad flavored gases being drawn up into the cigar during the lighting process. I have tried it both ways and have noticed no difference; others claim they can tell the difference. Perception is just as real as reality. If you really think about the physics behind the lighting process (using butane) of cut and uncut cigars there should be virtually no difference where the hot gases end up in the amount of time it should take to light a cigar (unless you are puffing on it while lighting it). If you purge just after you get the cherry nice and red and before the first puff the outcome will be exactly the same. That being said it is also a matter of style and that is what cigar lighting is half about.


----------

